# Critique of my two stock horses



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I like the shoulder on the first
She also has good depth through her girth area
Nothing severely wrong with her front legs. Possibly standing a little under herself
Back is a fair length
Slightly bum high from those photos
Steep slope to the croup but otherwise hindquarters that should develope well
A tad posty in the back legs


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry forgot the 2nd horse

Again, nice shoulder 
Lots of depth through his girth
Possibly a little buck-kneed but not too sure..
Back is borderline long but not terrible 
Slightly roach-backed, but that could be fixed with more muscling along his topline
High in the wither, but that is comming in TB's
Very Thoroughbred-y hindquarters (not necessarily a bad thing_ just need muscle
Hard to judge acurately without him standing perfectly square, but he is either posty in the back legs or ever-so-slightly sickle-hocked

All in all, they are both relatively well-built horses with some minor flaws


----------



## Cait (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks! I know they aren't perfect and I had kind of noticed some of the things that you pointed out. I am trying to get better at this whole conformation thing 

Anyone else? I love them both no matter what you say about them!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I really like the first horse. Great shoulder, balanced, very pretty. Neck looks a tad short and butt looks a bit high.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Second ones nice too, just skinny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

No critique from me but I like Sampson's "smut spots". Different!


----------



## Cait (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks New Image! I get a lot of questions on what breed he is and they are shocked when I say AQHA.

Howrsegirl, he does look skinny in those pics, but he really wasn't that bad. Plus this is when I had just gotten him. Believe me, he has gained a lot of weight. Almost to the point where I am ashamed :lol:
Anyone else?


----------



## montcowboy (Nov 11, 2012)

if i was buying.your second one is the one i would want.11 year old if i remember correctly. and not to skinny either.looks like he or she..cant remember that either..lol..but that that horse is just in good riding shape.after a whole summer of riding and training i want all mine to look about that way.they come off of winter fat..and sassy..then after a spring summer and fall there just sassy.now matter how much feed your pour into them..there both great.no weaknesses for normal riding. the only bad horse is one you cant ride.or one with three legs.. cheaper on shoes. but still a very hard trot to handle..lol..ride safe everyone...


----------



## Cait (Nov 25, 2012)

Anyone else? I am curious what people have to say. Especially about my mare as I will be breeding her in the spring.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Why will you be breeding her? She's pretty, but not exceptional. Is she some sort of prize-winning super-horse? I'm not being rude, but with how many amazing horses get sent to slaughter or get neglected, why breed a sub-par horse to get a sub-par foal?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Overall both appear to be good using sort of horses. Out of the two I prefer the mare. I find her to be fairly balanced with a nice length of topline and decent angles front and rear. Her pasterns are excellent and I like her hocks and length of canon. she is slightly downhill, but this is the norm for stock breeds. Things I would change about her - she is a little bit steep in the croup; she appears to be slightly back at the knee (though it could be the photo and is minor), and I would like a slightly longer neck that ties more neatly in at the withers. In the more recent phot with the saddle I am not too excited about the upside down muscling in her neck either (but this is training, not conformation). I don't see post legged, but she is slightly sickle hocked, which may or may not be a bad thing depending on your intended purposes. Overall I think she is a nice looking girl.

The gelding looks like a decent fellow too. I agree he looks more TB than QH. I am not a fan of his hind end, as he is a bit posty and weak looking through that hind quarter. I would prefer more substance for his size. He is a little but longer in the back and weaker in his loin. He needs more muscling throughout and to be ridden from the rear forward to get his ring of muscles working. Overall I don't see anything glaring about him that should create unsound ness, but not a real stand out either.


----------

